# TBB Bandsets.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I need someone to make me a theraband blue bandset, with a tiny pouch, and very lite overall (ties...) (the specific cuts are a secret  only the bandmaker will get to know them !) for speed testing. Anyone who is interested please PM me and we would talk about price.

keep in mind that i need very long bandsets.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 78504


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a link for a guy that has done similar to what your probably going to do . It will give you an idea and starting point.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Why the super-spy action?
We're a very generous community with our information and someone else has probably already done whatever it is that you're considering and can share their results.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Metro sells blue in his store along with tiny pouches


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

M.J said:


> Why the super-spy action?
> We're a very generous community with our information and someone else has probably already done whatever it is that you're considering and can share their results.


I dont want to give away false info, when i get my 500 fps dont worry i would share the winning combination 
Im thinking about full butterfly double tbb 30-5mm taper but again i dont know if it would work..


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out Torstens video he shows his magic on YouTube and he is a real wizard when it comes to TBB magic tricks 
oh and you will need a lot of TBB 
Cheers


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I can probably help you out, PM me.


----------

